# Sand Bar



## egomez8 (Feb 16, 2013)

When surf fishing how far do i cast to hit 1,2 or 3rd sand bars?


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

Man it just depends where your at.. There is a good thread with pics a few down from this one. Title is 1st gut 2nd gut ? . Should be able to help ya out..


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Put out two or three poles and see if you can vary the placements to try and determine where the fish might be running. A lot of times I find myself overthrowing the wade gut and missing out on some cruising fish.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

fultonswimmer said:


> Put out two or three poles and see if you can vary the placements to try and determine where the fish might be running. A lot of times I find myself overthrowing the wade gut and missing out on some cruising fish.


X2


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

This may help you. Some people call the wade gut the 1st gut and 1st gut the 2nd gut, etc but you get the idea.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The distance from bar to bar and gut to gut can change almost daily, especially if your fishing close to a break in the sandbars, what I like to call a fish pass. You just have to learn to read the water and let it tell you where to fish.


----------



## egomez8 (Feb 16, 2013)

So i want my bait to be in the guts. Basically right?


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

You want to place your bait either right in front of the bar or right after.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

When fishing for trout in the summer months i love to drag my lure off of the first bar into the wade gut. As for soaking baits i like to be right inside the 3 bar or just past it.
James


----------



## ten toes (Mar 13, 2010)

Last summer my wife and I were showing my wife's friend's son how to fish the surf. I was using live shrimp under a popping cork. As the four of us were just getting our feet wet, I tossed my rig into the first gut (wade gut). I had been telling the boy that he should never overlook the sometimes very shallow first gut. No sooner than just after those words left my mouth, my large Cajun Thunder cork disappeared under the water and I brought in a seventeen-inch speckled troutâ€¦I do the same with top water lures also!


----------

